# My new tegu and other pets...(pics..lots)



## kethry (Nov 27, 2008)

this is It(no name)
he is around 15in. 
if you look close to his head you'll see a bikini but some people says is a dude with sunglasses and he has a cupple face on his back 
I LOVE HIM....!













































well thats some pics of him any ideas for a good name
oh and some pics are fuzzy sorry it was late last night and i was tired and there are some pic of my other pets


sweetie percy(sugar gliders)
nelle(golden/mix)dog
tasha(german)dog
more to come 
HAPPY TURKEYDAY...!
eats lots a food...!


----------



## Markie (Nov 27, 2008)

Beautiful tegu and VERY cute sugar glider. I want one, but I know how demanding they can be  Maybe one day..


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 27, 2008)

You can have the Sugar Glider...I want the Sheperd. lol


----------



## kethry (Nov 27, 2008)

Markie said:


> Beautiful tegu and VERY cute sugar glider. I want one, but I know how demanding they can be  Maybe one day..


sugar gliders are fun to have around but hard to keep you have to spend alot of time and money on them but still cool
they like some of the things tegus do like super/meal worms
fruits/veggies and they all think im there mama
which i am.


----------



## kethry (Nov 27, 2008)

lizardboy101 said:


> You can have the Sugar Glider...I want the Sheperd. lol


lol sugar gliders are way more fun the tasha she is a boring dog she is 3years but very tame and wont do anything with out her father/owner(jason)she knows tricks like sit and stay but thats is oh and paw kindof
lol

the dogs are the family pets and suggies and tegu are mine.


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 27, 2008)

Yea but I've always wanted a Sheperd. Already had a glider and I got tired of her pretty fast...that's more work than the bird and the Tegu's put together...pluss she wasnt very nice. lol


----------



## kethry (Nov 27, 2008)

thats cool that you hada suggie what was her name
i have to percy(male)
and sweetie(female)


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 27, 2008)

I had Gracy and Ashley. Gracy was nice Ashley was a total snob. You couldn't touch her without getting big. They were rescues and both were REALLY shy


----------



## kethry (Nov 28, 2008)

lizardboy101 said:


> I had Gracy and Ashley. Gracy was nice Ashley was a total snob. You couldn't touch her without getting big. They were rescues and both were REALLY shy


that knidof how my gliders were sweetie was the brat and would bit me my family and anyone eles so then i went into the bathroom with her and just give her treats to let her know i wont hurt her
now she is nice and wont bit if last resort but she crabs alot if i wake her up and at night she barks and barks and barks and never stops olny if i sit next to the cage and pet her and give her some mealies
percy is a calm glider 
so ya that it.....


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice pics. I didn't see the bikini...maybe the guy with glasses. Love the sugar glider!


----------

